# Difference in CA18 and RB20 Gear Ratios



## [mez] (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey guys,

Just wanting to know what the differences in the gear rations between the CA18DET and the RB20DET gearboxes are.

If someone has the ratios so i can compare them myself even would be excellent.

Thanks in advance.

[mez]


----------



## [mez] (Nov 15, 2004)

bump.


----------



## [mez] (Nov 15, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Most engines have a few different boxes that can be used... You'll have to be more specific. Down to the car even, since not all same model gearboxes have the same ratio.


----------



## [mez] (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok, CA18DET from an S13 Silvia and an RB20DET from an R32 GTS-T.

Thanks


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

S13:
1st 3.321
2nd 1.902
3rd 1.308
4th 1.000
5th 0.838
Reverse 3.382
Final 4.363

R32:
1st 3.321
2nd 1.902
3rd 1.308
4th 1.000
5th 0.759
Reverse 3.636
Final 4.300


----------



## [mez] (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks for your help Baka!


----------

